# STP meet up at NM Rainbow Gather



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey everyone !

Wanted to start a new posting about NM Rainbow.

Seed camp has started, me and my old man are on our way tommorrow.

If your hitching, go to CUBA New Mexico,
get onto Hwy 550 (Bernalillo), not far from Albuquerque and it's straight up the 550.
Then it's in Parque Venando - Santa Fe National Forest.
Take State Road 126 East from Cuba for 13 Miles.
The take Forestry Service Road 103 on left for 2 miles,
too FS road 69.
Then go 9 miles to FS road 69 & 70 - camp parking is THERE.

The 126 crosses the 550.

FULL DETAILS AT:
Circle Of Light 2009 Edition: Rainbow Family of the Living Light - Rainbow Gatherings - Kind Community Network - Rainbow Gathering Information
Rainbow Family of Living Light Unofficial Home Page

There's supposed to be a bus from Bernalillo too.

A couple of small supermarkets in Cuba, but if ya need
veggie food shop in Albq or Sana Fe.

So everyone from STP who's going let's meet up.
There's been talk of an STP camp ??
Me and my old man can't camp in A-Camp , he's recoverd alchoholic/etc.
I can go into A-camp though.

So look out for me,
I'll be in the Trading Circle,
little thing with punk dreads, I'll put out an STP sign.

See ya:crew: there ya hippies punkies and crusties !

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah! promotin' the stp! i like it. wish i could be there... you should give us a report back if you have the time.


----------

